# Here ya go . . . List of Turbo Exhaust Manifolds for 8V motors (Links)



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Here ya go . . . List of Turbo Exhaust Manifolds for 8V/16V motors (Links)*

Hope this helps someone, I have been







because of issues I have with my current setup (good manifold, leaking "rare" turbo -- RHB5) and contemplating moving to T3 but got VERY little space (see my sig).
If this is posted somewhere else here, I apologize in advance -- I am after all, a noob








*8v*
*ATP:* http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...=VVWM
*EIP:* http://www.eiptuning.com/eip/turbomanifolds.html
*Pagparts.com:* http://www.pagparts.com/perfpt...d=235
*Team PSI:* http://www.teampsi.com/Teampsi...s.htm
*Treadstone:* (See http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=2964332, though I can't find it on their site ... this sucker is HUGE) http://www.treadstoneperforman...folds
*Kinetic:* http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html
*Boost Factory 8v Snake:* http://boostfactory.net/produc...75182
*Racecraft Fabrication:* http://www.racecraft-fabrication.com/exhaust.htm
*16v*
*Kinetic 16v Turbo Manifold:* http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html
*SPA Turbo 16v Manifold:* http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2992757
*ATP 16v Manifold:* http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...=VVWM
*034FI Turbo 16v Manifold:* http://www.034motorsport.com/p...d=363
*Boost Factory 16v:* http://boostfactory.net/produc...75182
*Eurospeed.ca 16v* http://www.eurospeed.ca/performance/more_bhp/16v/turbo/esp011.htm
*Racecraft Fabrication:* http://www.racecraft-fabrication.com/exhaust.htm
*Others*
*SSAutoChrome:* http://ssautochrome.com/level.itml/icOid/1360
*Import Performance Parts: *Garret Turbo T25, T25BB, T28 and T28RS, NOT T3/T4
*Possible Alternative (flange adapter plates)*
*BMC Racing Products:* http://www.bmcrace.com/products/adapters/
*XS Power/SSAutoChrome:* http://stores.ebay.com/XS-POWE...QtZkm (See Flange adapters in the list of items from their store)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...QrdZ1
Any others? Any recommendations?
<IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/grinsanta.gif" BORDER="0">
_Modified by herbehop at 11:21 PM 1-10-2007_


_Modified by papichulo7 at 2:51 AM 4-18-2007_


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Sweet.. Thanks for that link to BMC racing.. I just found my solution to my turbo delema


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Satur9)*

No prob







. . . do tell, what was the dilemma??? Just curious.

_Quote, originally posted by *Satur9* »_Sweet.. Thanks for that link to BMC racing.. I just found my solution to my turbo delema


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Fitting a TDo5 16g to a T3 manifold.. BMC has an adaptor plate


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Satur9)*

Cool! Thanks, and my list is now updated w/ the mani from "pagparts.com"


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (papichulo7)*

Added SPA Turbo 16v manifold . . . damn, that thing is HUGE.


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (papichulo7)*

Added Kinetic manifolds. Reordered list to alphabetical (no favoritism here







)


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (papichulo7)*

Added SSAutoChrome Inc. manifolds (don't know if they make them or are just sourcing someone else's)


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (papichulo7)*

Those look scary

_Quote, originally posted by *papichulo7* »_Added SSAutoChrome Inc. manifolds (don't know if they make them or are just sourcing someone else's)


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (Satur9)*

what about boostfactory's snake? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

Updated with a bunch more manis (8v and 16v)


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_what about boostfactory's snake? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sorry, just saw this ... give me a link to the "BoostFactory Snake" if you have it. Thanks


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (papichulo7)*

http://boostfactory.net/produc...75182
and: http://boostfactory.net/produc...75182
also EIP and AMS used to have one and eurospeed has one here:
http://www.eurospeed.ca/perfor...1.htm


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_http://boostfactory.net/produc...75182
and: http://boostfactory.net/produc...75182
also EIP and AMS used to have one and eurospeed has one here:
http://www.eurospeed.ca/perfor...1.htm

Thanks ... Boostfactory and Eurospeed.ca ones added^^^. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (papichulo7)*

you have the boostfactory link messed up. it says its a link for the snake but its the link for the tubular one


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (bdcoombs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdcoombs* »_you have the boostfactory link messed up. it says its a link for the snake but its the link for the tubular one

Dude, AFAIK, the tubular one *is* the "Snake" according to their web site








I just checked it again.
Check the description and let me know if that is not correct


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: (papichulo7)*

nice topic


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (papichulo7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *papichulo7* »_
Dude, AFAIK, the tubular one *is* the "Snake" according to their web site







I just checked it again.
Check the description and let me know if that is not correct









sorry i worded it wrong the tubualr one is the snake 
at the top you have the link for the snake going here
http://boostfactory.net/produc...75182
that is a cast mani
the tubular snake is this
http://boostfactory.net/produc...75182


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (bdcoombs)*

good work though


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (zornig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zornig* »_nice topic









I think that was a jab from Jim to add his, racecraft-fabrication: 
http://www.racecraft-fabrication.com/exhaust.htm


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_
I think that was a jab from Jim to add his, racecraft-fabrication: 
http://www.racecraft-fabrication.com/exhaust.htm

LOL, funny I tried contacting him on Vortex when I was doing this because someone recommended his manifold for MY swap ... and never heard from him.
Anyhow, of course I will add it ... and change the BoostFactory "snake" links ..








PS Jim: got time to talk about a manifold for me?










_Modified by papichulo7 at 2:37 AM 4-18-2007_


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (bdcoombs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdcoombs* »_
sorry i worded it wrong the tubualr one is the snake 
at the top you have the link for the snake going here
http://boostfactory.net/produc...75182
that is a cast mani
the tubular snake is this
http://boostfactory.net/produc...75182

OK, for th life of me I couldn't figure out what the issue was -- actually, there is no BF 16v "Snake" right? So my link is actually correct just incorrectly named for their 16v -- I am removing "snake" from the description then. Thanks


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: (papichulo7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *papichulo7* »_
LOL, funny I tried contacting him on Vortex when I was doing this because someone recommended his manifold for MY swap ... and never heard from him.
Anyhow, of course I will add it ... and change the BoostFactory "snake" links ..








PS Jim: got time to talk about a manifold for me?









_Modified by papichulo7 at 2:37 AM 4-18-2007_

I have time now.


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (zornig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zornig* »_
I have time now.









PM Sent.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (papichulo7)*

That's funny. I emailed Jim today and he told me he doesn't make them for the 8v anymore. I must not be in the 'circle'.


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_That's funny. I emailed Jim today and he told me he doesn't make them for the 8v anymore. I must not be in the 'circle'.

Sorry but theres no "circle" I just dont make the 8v ones anymore.


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_That's funny. I emailed Jim today and he told me he doesn't make them for the 8v anymore. I must not be in the 'circle'.

I wondered the same thing when I didn't initially get a response a few months back. LOL
But I am now inquiring about 16v manifold because I am now going ABA16vT ... so I wasn't asking about 8v.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (papichulo7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *papichulo7* »_
I wondered the same thing when I didn't initially get a response a few months back. LOL
But I am now inquiring about 16v manifold because I am now going ABA16vT ... so I wasn't asking about 8v.










Oh, sorry. I didn't mean about your inquiry initially, I'm shopping for a manifold right now and saw that Jim's site is posted up under the 8v list, but when he emailed me back, I was like "wth?"........hence my first post.


----------



## MK1LUNATIK (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Here ya go . . . List of Turbo Exhaust Manifolds for 8V/16V motors (papichulo7)*

SS AUTOCHROME is made by XS POWER and are the absolute bottom of the barrel garbage I have ever seen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I ordered one and actually burst into uncontrollable laughter. Not to mention their customer service sucks and the sales people truly are rude a** holes.
Save yourself the aggrivation and order from a reputable name brand company


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Here ya go . . . List of Turbo Exhaust Manifolds for 8V/16V motors (papichulo7)*

http://www.034motorsport.com/p...18026


----------



## MK1LUNATIK (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Here ya go . . . List of Turbo Exhaust Manifolds for 8V/16V motors (speed51133!)*

SS Autochrome aka XS Power = dog sh*t








034 Motorsport = NO problems


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Here ya go . . . List of Turbo Exhaust Manifolds for 8V/16V motors (MK1LUNATIK)*

Kinetic manifold for the 8v is the best out there in my opinion. great turbo placement and good WG placement. ive also used old team psi manifolds and atp manfold and the kinetic one just makes the turbo sit nicer and not near the firewall


----------

